# Blueberry x NL grow report



## screwdriver (Sep 13, 2007)

*Strain Report*


*Strain:           *Blueberry x Northern Lights
*Breeder:*      Dr. Atomic
*Vendor:         *Kind Seed Company
*Grower:         *Screwdriver


*Growing area*
  Indoor
  46 x 46 x 80cm with 70wMH vegetative area
  46 x 46 x 120cm with 150xHPS flowering area
  A couple of 23wCFL for propagation

*Growing media*
  Recycled soil semi organic
  For propagation I used peat pellets then moved to a 4 pot and flowered in an 8 liter container.

*Nutrients and admendments*
  Fish emulsion fertilizer, blood meal, bone meal, Espoma products: lime, triple phosphate and epsom plus (K), bat guano, alfalfa teas, molasses, superthrive, rooting hormone, perlite and tap water.

*Growing style*
  Not any strict guidelines or measurements just alot of feelings and guesses. I start by adding one teaspoon each of blood, bone and plus (NPK) and one tablespoon of lime per 4 ½ liters of my reused soil. I top dress and give teas during the vegetative growth then in flower, I top dress by adding guano or triple phosphate to the mix. 

 *[FONT=&quot]Propagation phenotype
[/FONT]*



 My methods for propagation took around 15 days to show signs that she is a viable cutting. Some of the cuttings I would give up on because they looked so sad and took so long with no signs of roots. Using a DIY bubble cloner it took about 7 days with better results, but that was not my method. After transplanting, she had a healthy reach for the light.

*[FONT=&quot]Vegatative phenotype
[/FONT]*



 She had a tight internode length and lower shoots came out early so I could take cuttings before putting into flower chamber. Responded well to different growing methods and easy to control growth. 

  [FONT=&quot]*Flowering phenotype*
[/FONT]



 This was the overall healthiest plant. I let her go freestyle for 42 days in 18/6 before switching to 12/12. She had a very controllable short stretch in the beginning of flowering then continued to fill out until she was about twice her height. Weeks 6 and 7 is when the most bud growth appeared.

*[FONT=&quot]Bud structure
[/FONT]*



 Aesthetically pleasing. Symmetrical in girth with oblong shape coming to a conical tip. Pistils start off a bright white/clear, start to tan in the 8th week and end as a brownish rust color. The aroma was extremely mild through out flowering. A hint of a skunk after she has been rustled a bit. Im giving her a 6 for bud density. I use a 5,6,7 as an average range on a 1 to 10 scale. The density is actual perfect for my smoking style. 
  [FONT=&quot]
*Trichomes
*[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]I found the visual trichomes sparse. The capitate-stalked trichome head averaged 120 microns in diameter and the stalk averaged 350 microns in length. The bulbous trichome averaged 30 microns in width. The capitate trichomes averaged 150 microns in diameter. 
[/FONT]



*Conclusion:* 
She was an easy girl to keep happy while she was in vegetative growth. In flower she tolerated an increase in nutrient levels with each new generation. She showed several flowers in each generation, but only got 3 unwanted seeds. A couple generations had no signs of any seed development. The problem I had propagation was my own fault, but she didnt tolerate me. The amount of yield was acceptable for the length of time she was in vegetative growth. With no scrubber on one grow the odor level was extremely low and was hard to pin point if you were growing or where the odor came from.

Here is the link to ICMAG where my journal is for this.
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=51148


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 13, 2007)

Avg height of the plant this grow?

Great trichome shots, excellent, screwdriver.

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 13, 2007)

i like i like it alot great going on this and i love the close up of the triches, keep it up


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.
Due to my limitations I kept her between 40 and 80 cm. The tallest one being the one in the picture above.

I would also like feedback on the actual report style (like a grade). To me, it seemed better than checking boxes on a standard form. Does something needed to be added or removed?


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Sep 13, 2007)

and this my friends is a true accomplishment!!!!


----------



## MarPassion (Sep 16, 2007)

That's a terrific grow report Screwdriver. 

Thanks very much for posting!


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2007)

*Excellent* report screwdriver!!


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and rep stuff.


----------

